

Why Privacy Matters Even if You Have 'Nothing to Hide' - jdp23
http://chronicle.com/article/Why-Privacy-Matters-Even-if/127461/

======
pavel_lishin
> Retorts to the nothing-to-hide argument about exposing people's naked bodies
> or their deepest secrets are relevant only if the government is likely to
> gather this kind of information.

Whatever happened to the TSA's body scanners? Are they still around?

